# schools for 10 yr old boy



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

hi can someone please help!!!
i am looking for a school that wont cost the earth for my 10 yr old (hes 11 in october ) The problem is we live in a small village near sheebeen ,there is a language school there that is reasonable but three of the lessons are taught in Arabic,do you think my best option would be to home school him until he learns some of the language All the schools i can find apart from this one are in the main cities and cost the earth
any sugestions??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

To be perfectly honest why you would send any child to an Egyptian run school is beyond my understanding but if you have to I don't see why 3 lessons in Arabic will hamper him as he will pick the language up fairly quickly


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s where is Sheebeen_


----------



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

hi 
at the moment i am still looking and have not yet decided where to send him and i realise that this is not ideal which is why i was asking for some advice and


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bluegiraffe said:


> hi
> at the moment i am still looking and have not yet decided where to send him and i realise that this is not ideal which is why i was asking for some advice and




beg steal or borrow to send him to a decent school in Cairo as no child should have to go through the Egyptian education system.


----------



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> beg steal or borrow to send him to a decent school in Cairo as no child should have to go through the Egyptian education system.


ok thanks 
do some of the schools have boarding facilities?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bluegiraffe said:


> ok thanks
> do some of the schools have boarding facilities?


I have never heard of boarding schools in Egypt, but surely this would be extremely expensive?


----------



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I have never heard of boarding schools in Egypt, but surely this would be extremely expensive?


yes i think you would be right  i think maybe once i am there in a few weeks i might find it easier to search from there
thanks for ur help


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bluegiraffe said:


> yes i think you would be right  i think maybe once i am there in a few weeks i might find it easier to search from there
> thanks for ur help


anyway, I totally agree with Maiden, do whatever you have to not to send your boy to an Egyptian school


----------



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

aykalam said:


> anyway, I totally agree with Maiden, do whatever you have to not to send your boy to an Egyptian school


i know this is why i need to find an alternative maybe i will win the lottery before i come hahaha


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

if you really want to send your kid into an egyptian school try getting him into the armenian catholic sisters school. I think it is in Heliopolis.


----------



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

hi i thnk maybe people have misunderstood me or i havent be clear enough lol
i didnt say i wanted to send him to an egyptian school what i meant was that so far this is the only school near where i will be living where they speak english that i have found so far so was asking for advice at the moment i am just looking at all my options


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fee paying Egyptian language schools are only a notch up from state schools and that is why Egyptians beg steal and borrow to send their children to fee paying foreign schools. If paying for him to got to BIS etc is out of your reach could you not consider waiting until he has finished his schooling?


----------



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

no not really i was just shocked at how high the fees are but if thats what we need to do then we will


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bluegiraffe said:


> no not really i was just shocked at how high the fees are but if thats what we need to do then we will




Actually their fees are very low compared to fees in the UK..


----------



## bluegiraffe (Jun 23, 2011)

yes thats very true


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> p.s where is Sheebeen_


About 150km from Alexandria.....but in which direction :noidea:


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

where are you going to be located exactly? I do know of a great foreign school in maadi...not sure where you are compared to that. It is the Maadi Children's Study Centre (Maadi Community School) and they base tuition on what you earn. Not everyone pays the same. The system is done all in English accept where they learn Arabic or another language.


----------

